# Apple to merge FreeBSD with Darwin, Mac OS X Server?



## Bob_Bobeck (May 30, 2012)

Just read this, it says Apple will merge FreeBSD with Darwin and offer x64 and ARM versions for enterprise by 2014. Since FreeBSD has integrated a lot of Apple projects, especially clang in 9.0-RELEASE, it does seem kind of natural, but I didn't think this was in the roadmap for FreeBSD 10. Or could Apple just be taking advantage of the BSD license to fill in where Darwin might be a little thin? Kind of exciting if you think about it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2012)

You do know what _Trollaxor_ is, right?


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2012)

You must be new to the internet?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## Bob_Bobeck (May 30, 2012)

Sorry. Got excited at the thought of Mac OS X Server with FreeBSD, they're my two favorite operating systems.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2012)

OS-X already uses parts of FreeBSD. Some bits have been added to the kernel and some user-land tools are also used.

OS-X server got axed and I don't see it returning anytime soon.


----------



## throAU (Jun 1, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> OS-X server got axed and I don't see it returning anytime soon.



Actually OS X Server still exists as an add on package for Lion.

It does a few things, *I* wouldn't run it outside of home/small office, but it works, running it on my Mac Mini to act as a file server / time machine backup location at the moment (home).  When support runs out for Lion (it's a 2007 Mini unsupported by Mountain Lion) *I*'ll probably migrate it to FreeBSD.


----------

